# I tried HIIT for the first time today, I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS!!!!!



## Davey32 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, 

My name is David. I'm 19 years old, 5 foot 9 inches, and I weigh 155 lbs. I've been trying to burn the layer of fat on my belly to show off my abs. I have a body fat percentage of about 18%. 

I got off school about 3 weeks ago, and until today I had been running for about an hour each day and got about 4-5 miles (6.4-8 km), I'd burn somewhere between 600-900 calories when I did that. I would run all of that on my treadmill at home.

Today I decided to try HIIT for the first time, I warmed up for a few minutes then I put the treadmill on its highest speed of 10 miles/h (16 km/h) and sprinted for about 50 seconds, then I'd put it back down on 3 miles/h (4.8 km/h) and lightly jog for about 2 minutes and then sprint again. 

I did a total of 5 reps before I got the most painful stitch in my left side, and figured that would be a good time to stop. In total it took me about 20 mins and burned only 330 calories.

Is this really more effective in losing my belly even though I'm only losing a third of the calories I used to lose?

Also does anyone have any information or tips on how I can make my workout more effective, am I running fast enough, and are my intervals the correct length?

Any other information to help a first timer would also be greatly appreciated, the goal is to trim my waist and show off my abs.

Thank you,



David Bassily


----------



## alan84 (Jun 3, 2011)

To lose your belly fat, you will need to decrease your bodyfat. This will happen in the kitchen, as the old says goes, abs are made in the kitchen not at the gym. Make sure your diet is in check. Invervals of cardio, if you want to do it stick to HIIT cardio because it's far more effective than regular running or jogging. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow....I don't understand why people still think that a treadmill is good at calculating caloric expenditure.  In any event, with HIIT, it's not about your initial calorie burn, it's about what takes place afterwards.  But you still can't spot reduce.  If you want to get rid of belly fat you need to get rid of fat over your whole body.  The amount that comes off of your belly will be 99% genetically decided.  Otherwise you'd see people with flat stomachs and fat legs, etc.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 4, 2011)

Merkaba is spot on disregard the numbers on the mill they're just there to mind fuck you, even the speed half the time.  Painfull "stich" in your left sides? Side ache? Stretch better or drink more water....BOTH.  Sounds like you had an effective session, key to remember by the time you finnish your work interval you should be damn near spent- the key is intensity (obviously) you should be borderline begging for that rest interval.  Yes for straight cutting/burning cals this is more effective than steady state cardio; as Merk also said its not so much durring as the after effects.  Another method, the way I prefer is a 1:2 ratio, twice as much work to rest; this goes against the HIIT theory in allowing sufficient time for your heart rate to decrease but it is also effective.  I would also change it up from time to time and just do "intense intervals" ie: 2min running- 1st min moving at a good clip but not quite exhausted by the time that minute was up then at the 2nd minute mark I'd up the speed even more and by the time that 2nd minute ended I was hating life, then speed walk or light jog for a minute...rinse repeat.  This doesn't "qualify" for HIIT cause obviously there's some pacing involved but it is also effective from my experience.  You can manipulate the theory is my only point here, the important part is intensity and rest.  As others have said as well unfucking the diet should be your first priority, get that squared away and you'll be good to go.


----------



## fraseram (Jun 4, 2011)

I like both steady state and intervals bc they both have their own advantages and its important to a good healthy mix of everything... 
 I would ss one day intervals the next fot three each then as the lord says on the seventh day ... REST lol 
on your interval days I like one min on one min off and throwinging in all diff types of pace (kill myself, mod and easy) but I NEVER walk... untill the end cool down 
that is just my work out though


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 4, 2011)

HIIT is awesome for cardio! Not only has it helped with bf but a number of other things as well. I believe it has also helped my leg strength/size. (something that I could use help on)


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 4, 2011)

are you also weight training? Forgot to ask you before. Or are you just strictly trying to burn cals/cut the fat?  Just asking, if both the mix of steady state and HIIT would be mix nicely at different times. However if you are just strictly cutting fat and not concerned with LBM at the moment, just stick with HIIT and a good diet really no need to steady state when you can get the same job, actually more of a "job" done in a 1/4-1/3 of the time.  Efficientcy.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 5, 2011)

What you did wasn't HIIT. Personally, I don't think it's possible to do HIIT on a treadmill.

If you want to do a running form of HIIT, you'll need to do it on a track or somewhere outside. HIIT involves MAXIMUM effort for a period of time, followed by a recovery period of medium effort. If 10 miles an hour is your absolute maximum, I'd be surprised. You should sprint as hard and fast as you can for 30 to 60 seconds, and then jog for a similar period of time. Considering that if you're truly going all out, your speed will vary for that 30 seconds, there's no way a treadmill can accommodate you.

Find a football or soccer field. Sprint HARD the 120 yards from end to end, jog back. Repeat for 15 to 20 minutes.

You were doing interval training, not HIGH INTENSITY interval training.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 5, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> What you did wasn't HIIT. Personally, I don't think it's possible to do HIIT on a treadmill.
> 
> If you want to do a running form of HIIT, you'll need to do it on a track or somewhere outside. HIIT involves MAXIMUM effort for a period of time, followed by a recovery period of medium effort. If 10 miles an hour is your absolute maximum, I'd be surprised. You should sprint as hard and fast as you can for 30 to 60 seconds, and then jog for a similar period of time. Considering that if you're truly going all out, your speed will vary for that 30 seconds, there's no way a treadmill can accommodate you.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly.....HOWEVER you can still accomplish the same goals on a treadmill. I've done it. Hell you can do it on a 4x4 piece of gym mat or floor and not run/sprint one bit. The principle is all based off heart rate and the up/down fluctuation. Sprinting just so happens to be the for sure with out a doubt exercise to ensure your heart rate is "chirping" where it needs to be, love using football fields or soccer fields myself this time of year.  The distance works out well, thats why I also will drop even just below a jog to a speed walk, the field is just long enough to plumet the heart rate enough to be ready for the next sprint. Its an ass kicker but good training.


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 5, 2011)

fuck treadmills. Adopt a Dog.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 5, 2011)

Davey32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> *My name is David. I'm 19 years old, 5 foot 9 inches, and I weigh 155 lbs.* I've been trying to burn the layer of fat on my belly to show off my abs. I have a body fat percentage of about 18%.


Is it possible? My friend's boy friend is 5'8" and 180 lbs. and still has nice six packs. If that is your hight and weight, then you should have flat stomach and nice six packs too. Are you sure you need to lose some fat?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 6, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Is it possible? My friend's boy friend is 5'8" and 180 lbs. and still has nice six packs. If that is your hight and weight, then you should have flat stomach and nice six packs too. Are you sure you need to lose some fat?


 
I'm at exactly the same stats and my 6 doesn't pop, so I'd say....yes.  Its real borderline for myself anyway I can purposely flex or do it unintentionally through body movements and its there but its only real faint just standing still.  So yes its possible.  All depends on how and where a person is carrying weight.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 6, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> Exactly.....HOWEVER you can still accomplish the same goals on a treadmill. I've done it. Hell you can do it on a 4x4 piece of gym mat or floor and not run/sprint one bit. The principle is all based off heart rate and the up/down fluctuation. Sprinting just so happens to be the for sure with out a doubt exercise to ensure your heart rate is "chirping" where it needs to be, love using football fields or soccer fields myself this time of year.  The distance works out well, thats why I also will drop even just below a jog to a speed walk, the field is just long enough to plumet the heart rate enough to be ready for the next sprint. Its an ass kicker but good training.



The thing with HIIT (done right) is that it's actually _not_ about heart rate (aside from keeping it elevated), it's about doing anaerobic exercise in a form that matches aerobic exercise. Like weightlifting without the weights. You push your body past its VO2max, which means you're using predominantly muscle glycogen as the energy source, and you're activating BOTH type IIa and IIb fibers. Anything less than all out effort and you won't be recruiting the type IIb, and it's the IIb activation plus the glycogen depletion that makes true HIIT so effective. Any carbs you eat will go towards glycogen replenishment, so less are available for fat storage. Plus the pull-down of blood glucose (from muscle uptake) means more fat will be used as an energy source while the muscles are recuperating.

Now, I know intervals can be done on a treadmill, I do them myself, but it's lacking the high intensity part.

Imagine someone doing 10 reps at 70% 1RM, then 15 reps at 40% RM and repeating. That's not high intensity, that's interval. HIIT would be like 2 reps at 95%, 3 at 90%, 2 at 85%, and 5 at 80%, followed by 15 at 40%. Absolute maximum effort during the high intensity phase, not limited by the top speed of a treadmill.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jun 6, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> The thing with HIIT (done right) is that it's actually _not_ about heart rate (aside from keeping it elevated), it's about doing anaerobic exercise in a form that matches aerobic exercise. Like weightlifting without the weights. You push your body past its VO2max, which means you're using predominantly muscle glycogen as the energy source, and you're activating BOTH type IIa and IIb fibers. Anything less than all out effort and you won't be recruiting the type IIb, and it's the IIb activation plus the glycogen depletion that makes true HIIT so effective. Any carbs you eat will go towards glycogen replenishment, so less are available for fat storage. Plus the pull-down of blood glucose (from muscle uptake) means more fat will be used as an energy source while the muscles are recuperating.
> 
> Now, I know intervals can be done on a treadmill, I do them myself, but it's lacking the high intensity part.
> 
> Imagine someone doing 10 reps at 70% 1RM, then 15 reps at 40% RM and repeating. That's not high intensity, that's interval. HIIT would be like 2 reps at 95%, 3 at 90%, 2 at 85%, and 5 at 80%, followed by 15 at 40%. Absolute maximum effort during the high intensity phase, not limited by the top speed of a treadmill.


 
You are correct, however the heart rate fluctuation is also vital to the "afterburn" effect and is what makes HIIT so effective.  HIIT's bread and butter per se is after the work out, sure you're getting work done durring but its all a set up for after the fact; and I hope your not entirely "hanging your hat" on fat being the all out source of energy once glycogen is burned up you'll be awefull depressed if you're trying to maintain LBM.  It's actually a wiser idea to ensure you are "carbed up" enough to sustain the HIIT work out.  As far as doing it on a treadmill, its not as difficult as you may think or that you're making it out to be, yes there's some interval planning involved as there is a ramp up and down with treadmill speed but its not fuckin brain surgery. I agree as well on max speed, on most treadmills it isn't enough, such as mine I use in the winter it tops at 10mph- nope not enough, however now kick it to a 6-8% incline then lets talk VO2 Max & "HIGH intensity".


Its too often HIIT gets blown into the big ol complex discussion/debate, a guy sees it all the time. Bottom line the work out IS NOT that fuckin complicated and can be done with TONS of other exercises other than running/sprinting as I've also mentioned. The pissing matches just get retarded when the reality is a noob can get a basic concept and get the fuck out there  and bust his ass and play with/manipulate the intervals and time and the shit will work. AS LONG as that person is truely giving it their all, thats the biggest problem I see again and again, people think they're giving it their all and the reality is they just need to wipe the fuckin sand out and push themselves and results will be seen.


----------

